# Pumpkins!



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy a pumpkin in or around the Larnaca area? Can't find one anywhere


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I have never seen a big Halloween latern-making type pumpkin in Cyprus. Someone said they have them in Orphanides but I never saw one. My mother-in-law makes fresh pumpkin pie every year and uses the ones that look like what we would call gourdes and they taste great but they are definitly not grown or any good for carving if that is why you are after it!


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I have never seen a big Halloween latern-making type pumpkin in Cyprus. Someone said they have them in Orphanides but I never saw one. My mother-in-law makes fresh pumpkin pie every year and uses the ones that look like what we would call gourdes and they taste great but they are definitly not grown or any good for carving if that is why you are after it!


Thank you and yes I was planning on carving one....couldn't find one so have opted for a watermelon instead! Not quite the effect I was looking for but the children still enjoyed doing it, making a complete mess and eating the contents!!


----------

